# Accessory Freaks.....how do you store all that stuff?



## MiCHiE (Oct 29, 2008)

*I would love to see pictures for ideas, if you have them*









.

I've never been one for various accessories. What keeps me from doing it is everytime I see something I like (bracelet, necklace, etc...), I don't have the faintest idea of where I'll put it when it's not in use, so that 1) it would be neatly put away and 2) I would even remember I have it. 

I would imagine some of you have jewelry armoires or some sort of storage unit. Even if you don't have anything that spectacular (in your opinion), tell me anyway. 

So, how do you ladies who seem to have earrings, bracelets and necklaces to match _everything_ store them all?


----------



## carandru (Oct 29, 2008)

I installed hooks on the inside of my closet door for my necklaces. I used silver robe hooks (the single hook) that I got from Target or some place like that. I  hang the necklaces according to length and that makes it easy to see what I have and to hold it up next to what I plan on wearing to see if it matches.  The necklaces do clang about whenever I move my closet door though. I personally don't mind, but if you hate sounds like that then I would suggest  placing the hooks somewhere else.  You could also use the stick on hooks instead of the metal ones that need to be screwed in.  They work just as well and that's what I used while I was in college. The only prob w/ those is they will probably peel the paint of your wall if you try to move them. 

My earrings, rings, and bracelets are on my night stand in those 3 drawer storage containers.  2 small ones for earrings and one medium one for bracelets.  My earrings are separated into 5 categories: all silver,  all gold, wooden & shell, plastic, and everything else.  That also makes it easier to find what I'm looking for.

I would really love to get an armoire though.  Still asking the hubby to get that one, lol.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 29, 2008)

I store mine in a separate MU Traincase. I have 2 cases for Mu and 2 for Accessories!


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 29, 2008)

I know alot of people are huge fans of these
The Container Store > Hanging Jewelry Organizer


----------



## Shenanigans (Oct 29, 2008)

I use an expandable accordion rack, like this:






I found mine at a dollar store though, and it is 3 diamonds wide.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_I know alot of people are huge fans of these
The Container Store > Hanging Jewelry Organizer_

 
I can't believe I've never thought of this!


----------



## Korms (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a cheap mug tree from a supermarket to hang necklaces and bracelets on.  Earrings I put into a craft storage tray that has little compartments in.  It fits nicely into the top drawer of my dresser.  FOr scarves I just use hangers in my wardrobe, I tie them on and can get about 4 on each hanger.


----------



## makeupmadb (Oct 29, 2008)

For rings and some bracelets I use this pink perspex hand/arm (sounds freaky but is really cute), for necklaces I use like silver metal branches joined together (it was meant for christmas decorations to be hung off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the necklaces don't get tangled up. For more jewellery I store them in a cute box with a see-thru front. Most of my handbags are under my bed, but I have to say, some may find this silly but I use a Lulu Guiness bag to store mags and my Gucci bag to store alice bands! (I find the gucci bag too small to take out)
On my wardrobe and door I have cute racks that hold some belts, scarfs and handbags. I hope this gives you some inspiration? I should really try and take photos some times.


----------



## user79 (Oct 29, 2008)

I really want to find a perfect hanging thing for earrings. But I don't really have anywhere to place it. Does anyone know where something can be ordered that can be hung up on a wall or something, thats perfect for hanging up loads of earrings or necklaces? I don't really like that container store closet thing...also they dont ship abroad...


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 29, 2008)

I have like two jewelry drawer thingies. They each have three drawers. For earrings, bracelets, and rings, I store them in the drawers. For necklaces, DON'T store them in the drawers lol. I had a bad experience where all of them got tangled. So... the solution... my bf bought me a jewelry box with the hanger things that spin around so I can hang them in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 29, 2008)

some people use tiny frame hanging nails (nail in the wall in a nice design) and hang their jewellery from that.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 29, 2008)

There aren't all my earrings, but this is where a lot of them rest. I'm at work and don't have a recent pic, anyway, LOL. But this is where they mostly go. I haven't figured out what to do with the few necklaces and bracelets I have. Rings go in a ring box. Stud earrings go in a drawer in the bathroom.


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 1, 2008)

I buy plastic craft bags and put everything in them. They are cheap like 2-3 dollars for 100. That way I can sift through jewelry quickly without worrying about tangling it or losing pieces. I then sort all my jewelry into colors in different jewelry boxes. I have one for silver/black, one for gold/brown, and 2 for bright colors. Each jewelry box has compartments and I try to keep different items apart- necklaces, rings, earrings, etc. Basically, I have a gist of what I have and when I'm looking for "those purple earrings" I know to go to that jewelry box and in the earring compartment and even if I destructively search it's easy to put back when they're tiny plastic bags.

It's worked pretty well for me... I have over 100 pairs of earrings.. it's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_There aren't all my earrings, but this is where a lot of them rest. I'm at work and don't have a recent pic, anyway, LOL. But this is where they mostly go. I haven't figured out what to do with the few necklaces and bracelets I have. Rings go in a ring box. Stud earrings go in a drawer in the bathroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
holy crap where did you get this from!!!!?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^LOL. Etsy! I LOVE that place!  Here's a direct link to the item/seller: Etsy :: Music Lovers Earring Display


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 2, 2008)

Heres a few pics of how i keep my jewelry but since i have so much its not as functional as I'd like...so if you have less this might be perfect!
You can find the earing jewelry holders at most Jewelry stores at the Mall or shopping centers, not sure how to describe exactly but usually places ive seen them at are owened by an Asian merchants. Did i mention they hold a bagillion earings...well actually each side has 48 holes x 4sides...dude thats 192 holes...which u can also probably double up(which is what i do), i mean put the pair in one whole. Oh and it rotate 360 and i got mine for $19.99 each which is pretty darn good!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






As for How I store my bracelets and bangles...a bit ghetto but i use shoe boxes perferfable the skinnier kind(aka payless or sandle box) because it fits two rows of bracelets perfectly. I also use the lids which i face upward and place on to put my rings, stuff i dont feel like putting up yet or misc stuff. I also use sandwich bags to put my necklaces in for two reasons 1. to protect them from discoloration(as you would get from hanging them out) 2. i can seperate by color so i can rummige thru them faster.


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 2, 2008)

Oops...forgot the pics on the last message.


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry for all the posts...Im new at posting pics on here.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I really want to find a perfect hanging thing for earrings. But I don't really have anywhere to place it. Does anyone know where something can be ordered that can be hung up on a wall or something, thats perfect for hanging up loads of earrings or necklaces? I don't really like that container store closet thing...also they dont ship abroad..._

 
Peg boards are awesome... if you can find them. Usually craft stores carry them or even hardware stores but I've found that they do away with them after the kids are in school. They have all kinds of different hooks and even trays you can insert for small storage. To protect my jewerly I bought heat shrink and capped the ends, then shrank them by using my blow dryer. If you aren't familliar with heat shrink go into a hardware store and ask, bring the hooks you wish to fit also.

You are going to need a spacer for the screws to distance it from the wall a little.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 2, 2008)

That's really neat how you do your bracelets, Smokin' Jo! I don't have a lot of bangles, but now that you've given me an idea, I won't be afraid to buy more now!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 3, 2008)

This is what I'm using for my earrings. We had them at work for our jewelery displays and I liked it so much I got one for myself. You can find this type of thing at a store that sells fittings and shop supplies. Usually there are heaps of great things in those places. It has 3 tiers and you can also use it for necklaces, pendants and bracelets. The bars are not permanently attached, you just need to lift them off. I'm thinking of getting another one because I ran out of room and I have even more earrings...It's my 2nd addiction after Mac


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_That's really neat how you do your bracelets, Smokin' Jo! I don't have a lot of bangles, but now that you've given me an idea, I won't be afraid to buy more now!_

 

You are sooo welcome!


----------



## user79 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_This is what I'm using for my earrings. We had them at work for our jewelery displays and I liked it so much I got one for myself. You can find this type of thing at a store that sells fittings and shop supplies. Usually there are heaps of great things in those places. It has 3 tiers and you can also use it for necklaces, pendants and bracelets. The bars are not permanently attached, you just need to lift them off. I'm thinking of getting another one because I ran out of room and I have even more earrings...It's my 2nd addiction after Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Can that be ordered online? This is exactly the type of thing I'm looking for!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Can that be ordered online? This is exactly the type of thing I'm looking for!_

 

You can definitely order it online but I'm not sure about shipping internationally. You might have to email them. Here is the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Shop for Shops - Shopfittings - copper metal


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 4, 2008)

Noticed the pic i posted of my earing holder was super small so heres a better pic


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 4, 2008)

Good Lord, chick! That looks like a boutique display!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Good Lord, chick! That looks like a boutique display! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 thats everyone's response when they see it in person...lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 5, 2008)

^LOL! I am SO JEALOUS of it, though!


----------



## jessica hart (Nov 6, 2008)

This pic is inside a wardrobe door - but its 18 months old (don't ask _why_ I have 18 month old inside wardrobe door pics to hand) - so now each hook is loaded with about 4 times as much in the way of glittery things.

Similar one for bangles and bracelets on an another wardrobe...

I think its worryingly too organised though - needs less organisation and more passion


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

*I'm not really an earring girl! I like big chunky stuff like necklaces, rings and bracelets!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep all my bracelets and hairbands in these seaweed wicker baskets from Tesco's Home Department and put those in a ikea storage organizer in my wardrobe. I keep my rings in a little lace basket thing that my Nana bought me and I keep my necklaces on a customized wooden hanger that I just decorated with an old checkered shirt (which is great for putting earrings on and hair accessories, while the necklaces hang around the neck and on the bar across the bottom...)




*


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 19, 2008)

i store all my costume jewelry on a book case that i bought, and i bought some fluffy furry fabric at walmart, and cut them in exact size of the bookcase shelfs and i have all the necklaces lined side by side, same with bracelets and rings etc. the more clunky necklaces i hung on my wall. (will add pix later)


----------

